# 1979 200sx what to do??



## newguy3434 (May 15, 2010)

I am new to this forum and i am thinking of buying a 79 200sx. I am wondering what type of engine swaps can i do to this car?? like i said before i know nothing of these cars. to be totally honest i dont know much about nissans at all. any help will be welcom. thank you in advance.


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

if I remember... it should have a L20B in it, they are pretty good engines. Drop in a cam, some Z flat top pistons, a couple of side drafts.... it could be a pretty fun little car


----------



## newguy3434 (May 15, 2010)

this may be a dumb question but does this engine SR20DET fit in these cars. They fit in the 510 and i was wondering if they are the same chassis?


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

Seems like they put that engine in everything... I am sure you could get it in there


----------

